# Oberon wants your help picking new cover !!



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey gang.. Oberon needs your help.. in July they are adding the Ginko and hummingbird to the Kindle collections.. they will be in Red and Fern and the Hummingbird in Red and skiy blue. They want to do a third image so after much discussion they are bringing it to you..

If you have an image and color in mind please state it here.. Here is the website.. the images they are considiering are on pages 1-5 )(large journal tab of the oberondesign.com website).. NONE after page 5 though

I LOVE the the Peacock and Da Vinci.. those are brand new.. so place what you want to see here and lets see if we can get them a third cover.. thanks for your help!!

Make sure you state your cover and color (colors they have of course.. ). and I will put this together and get it to them by Weds night .. have fun..

Oh Be aware these covers are for the K1, K2 and the DX..

http://oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=27

UPDATE: YOU HAVE THROUGH TONIGHT (WEDS, JUNE 17, 2009) TOMORROW i AM GOING TO COMPILE YOUR INFO AND THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!!! YOU GUYS ROCK!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like da Vinci too. . .it looks like an old bound book. . .perfect for Kindle.  I'd do it in Saddle. . . . .


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to shoot for my three choices:

#1 - Greenman design in Purple (PLEASE!) and Sky Blue

#2 - Triskellion design in Sky Blue and Purple

#3 - Acanthus Leaf in Taupe and Chocolate


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like DaVinci and Peacock - if I have to vote for only one it would be Peacock - gorgeous in Sky Blue, would also be beautiful in Purple.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

ok, I'm simple minded, so I gotta ask, we are picking a third new one not already a kindle option right?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Acanthus, Daffodil, and Peacock--in that order.  Not picky about colors, but Peacock isn't likely to look as good in anything other that the new blue.

Even thought Daffodil remains my favorite, I think Acanthus is going to draw in people who normally find Oberon's designs too out there. (My husband took one look at their site, and commented, "They do Ren Faires, don't they?"   It's an elegant design, surprisingly simple for an overall design, it's going to look good no matter what color is used, and it should make for a more professional looking cover than most of their stuff, which is very much oriented towards the creative/fantasy-reading folks.

(And I'm in the minority, but I think DaVinci isn't up to the caliber of their other designs.  Perhaps I need to see it in another color to appreciate it.)


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I really like DaVinci and Peacock - if I have to vote for only one it would be Peacock - gorgeous in Sky Blue, would also be beautiful in Purple.


Ditto this!! I love them both.

But my vote is 

PEACOCK- Sky Blue and Purple

Oh yeah, an go back to the OLD buttons!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I know I'm in the minority but I would love to see ANY of the dragon covers available in the Sky Blue, esp. dragon roost or yin yang dragons! Or waterfall!

Susie


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

1)Triskellion knot in a natural color, wine or saddle
2) I want the 3 graces. I'd already decided to buy it, then found out it isn't kindled! I would also want wine (colored   )
3)Guenevere the Dreamer, in wine. 
I would buy any one of these three in wine or saddle. None in any other color.  Actually, I wouldn't buy any of their covers in any other color.  Just a boring color person I guess   .  But I have an celtic hounds (wine) journal I've had since the early 90's that they made and it has aged so well, I am just so bonded with it, I can't stretch out I guess


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry.. old buttons are gone forever. .but I hear you, I love them too!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Red

three graces is discontinued due to lack of sales BUT if you email them they may still do it for you since they just pulled it recently.. never hurts to ask


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Love the Daffodil -- preferred colors:  sky blue and green


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Red
> 
> three graces is discontinued due to lack of sales BUT if you email them they may still do it for you since they just pulled it recently.. never hurts to ask


Gone from Kindle, or gone? Because it is still on their site as a journal. Which I'm also thinking of.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> sorry.. old buttons are gone forever. .but I hear you, I love them too!


Glad I got a Red River Garden from Luvmy4brats last week. It should be here any day!

I dunno, the new buttons may be a deal breaker for me getting any new ones. I do LOVE the Peacock though!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

whats ironic is the reason they replaced the buttons is so many people complained about them.. lol


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh bad Patrizia!!!  If they did Da Vinci in Wine, I would have to break down and buy it. Actually Da Vinci in any color would be wonderful.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

My choices would be:

Triskellion Knot in Sky Blue
Ying Yang Dragon in Sky Blue
Davinci in Black

I'm still waiting for a space themed cover to buy one for my K2, though I may cave before then, LOL!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, I may not get one with the new buttons either.  I really think they take away from the overall look. It is a shame, I don't see why they can't give a choice, unless they got rid of the other machine. But there are several I like the leather work on, but wouldn't spend the $$ because the buttons make them look, for lack of a better word trendy. And, since my journal has lasted at lease 15 years, trendy is not the look  I'm after.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I like the ancanthus leaf cover.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

DaVinci hands down.  We need a simple design- there's nothing else like this!  I'd love it is Saddle and black.  Beautiful!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to throw my first choice into the ring:  Iris in purple.  I have the journal and it is beautiful.
As a second choice, I think Seaside in the sky blue would be nice.
And I have to agree about the buttons.  I was waiting to see what they came out with on the new designs and I find that I really don't like them that much.  Oh well...


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

My favorites are:
1) Acanthus leaf ***number one choice***
2) Daffodil
3) Iris


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

"My favorites are:
1) Acanthus leaf ***number one choice***
2) Daffodil
3) Iris"


What She Said!


----------



## dngtrumps (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm with you on this.  DaVinci or Peacock in blue......


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

De Vinci-purple,sky blue, or red
Treskillion Knot-sky blue or purple or red
Iris-Purple


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Da Vinci and Dragon Roost would be nice.

But more than anything, I wish they would give all color choices on all covers, like they do on the journals. I think I saw some explanation somewhere once (but obviously didn't get it !), but I still don't understand why it's not possible to choose any color for Kindle covers. I mean, I understand the design issue (with the needed plates at the required size), but when it comes to color, I just don't understand the restriction (especially as the covers are made upon request when ordered and are not in-stock).

<sigh>...

Sorry, not complaining, just REALLY dreaming of Tree of Life in red


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Peacock - Sky Blue or Green


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm having a hard time deciding my vote, so I gave three - I'm like a kid in a candy store  

1.  mountain pine in sky blue and fern
2.  da Vinci in chocolate and sky blue (or purple)
3.  acanthus leaf in sky blue and chocolate

Can you tell I like the idea of chocolate?  I don't think we have any other covers in chocolate and the name just makes me think of a deep rich brown...I would love that option on some of the covers...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Waterfall in Sky Blue is my first choice, but I like everyone else's choices also.  I would like to see the DaVinci in wine or chocolate (is chocolate a color choice?)


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

crebel said:


> Waterfall in Sky Blue is my first choice, but I like everyone else's choices also. I would like to see the DaVinci in wine or chocolate (is chocolate a color choice?)


Oh, I love this option, too! Can I put in for a fourth option? What she said ^


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for putting this up, Patrizia!

My votes are for:

1. Peacock in blue 
2. Da Vinci in black or fwine
3. Acanthus in blue or fern


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Greenman in green
Seaside in navy 
Waterfall in sky blue


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

This is just too fun.

Mountain Pine in chocolate
Acanthus Leaf in wine
da Vinci in black

I just might have to get a DX so that I can get another Oberon!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I would love to see waterfall in sky blue and green.


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

Da Vinci -- black, chocolate or saddle
Acanthus Leaf -- black, chocolate or saddle

I liked the idea that there should be more "professional" or "serious" covers, something that is not fantasy themed, I am not sure who said that but I agree!  

Both of these covers are lovely and fit the bill.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Love the Daffodil -- preferred colors: sky blue and green


I'll second that. And the Iris. Very pretty. 
deb


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are my favorites:

1. Waterfall - Fern, Sky Blue, Saddle
2. Acanthus Leaf - Red, Taupe, Fern
3. DaVinci - Saddle, Red, Wine

I just love these three!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

How exciting!

1. Peacock -- sky blue
2. Da Vinci -- saddle
3. Waterfall -- fern, saddle, sky blue


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> whats ironic is the reason they replaced the buttons is so many people complained about them.. lol


LOL I was just sitting hear thinking the same thing


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority, but I'd absolutely love to see Moon Goddess in sky blue or wine.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Peacock in Sky Blue.  

Unfortunately, I do not care for their new collection of buttons.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

Ohh- I forget that chocolate was a choice.  I'm changing to Da Vinci in chocolate.  It would be perfect, and there are no Kindle overs offered in that color.  When do you think we'll hear the official result?


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Peacock in sky blue or DaVinci in chocolate/wine!!!!!!!  Would like to see more available in the chocolate color too. 

When will they make the final choice?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love the peacock. It's absolutely gorgeous. I'd love to see it in red. Sky blue is pretty, too. And the navy blue and the purple ...

I also really like the thistle and think it would look great in navy.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Celtic Hounds as it is done on the large journal: narrow borders and on both front and back.
Peacock
Daffodil


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I would love to have Celtic Diamond in black. I think that one is gorgeous.

2nd choice would be Waterfall in the new Sky Blue

3rd Choice would be Greenman in Purple (for Kevin)

If they keep adding more designs inthe Sky Blue, I'm going to HAVE to get a DX. That would be my work around to my self imposed rule of not having more than 1 per design or 1 per color


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> 3rd Choice would be Greenman in Purple (for Kevin)


Thanks Heather! I would so love to have this one made into a Kindle cover. Greenman design is actually showing up a lot more than I thought it would. Maybe there is a chance. It would be nice to have a more masculine choice for a cover since they have so many feminine covers as choices.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Waterfall- sky blue, fern, or green
Greenman- in green
Treskillion Knot- wine, or really any color


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Thanks Heather! I would so love to have this one made into a Kindle cover.


I'll give Kevin my vote:

1. Greenman in purple and green
2. Acanthus Leaf in wine and chocolate
3. Seaside in navy or Mountain pine in green

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Waterfall in the Sky Blue or Seaside in the Sky Blue.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

My vote is Peacock in Sky Blue.  Thanks for doing this, Patrizia!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I'll give Kevin my vote:
> 
> 1. Greenman in purple and green
> 2. Acanthus Leaf in wine and chocolate
> ...


Thanks Leslie!!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

1.  Waterfall (blue or fern)
2.  Iris (purple of course)
3.  Seaside

I don't get why people didn't like the old buttons. . .


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Here are my top choices, in order:

1. *Fleur de Lis* (red and maybe sky blue--red for sure!)
2. *Triskellion *(sky blue)
3. *Daffodil *(fern or green)


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Acanthus Leaf in Green or Purple
Waterfall in Green or Purple
Da Vinci in Wine


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

And I also prefer the old buttons. They were perfect-they complimented the covers without taking anything away from them.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

1)  De Vinci-Sky Blue

2) Moon Goodness-Sky Blue

3)Wolf- Sky Blue


----------



## Gretchen Z (Feb 28, 2009)

My vote is for: Triskellion Knot in wine and sky blue.  

I have to admit I like the old buttons better as well.


----------



## John (May 27, 2009)

Celtic diamond, sky blue or saddle.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like Da Vinci in Saddle, Wolf  in Saddle (is there another shade of brown?)
and I like Pine cones in Forest or Fern.

Would love to see Hokusai wave in sky blue with the pattern on the whole cover!!


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Peacock in sky blue, Triskellion knot in sky blue and Waterfall in fern or sky blue....

Geez....if they do any of those I will have to choose *again*....


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the DaVinci... if it was available when I bought mine I would have totally gotten that one.  I never thought I'd be buying a second for my K2... but I just might with that available.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I would love either Da Vinci or Moon Goddess in Sky Blue. I also prefer the old buttons.


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

Peacock----Sky Blue


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Davinci in Black and Chocolate


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

De Vinci, in Black or Chocolate, Us guys need some manly colors.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> But my vote is
> 
> PEACOCK- Sky Blue and Purple


I agree!!! 100%


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

If I could narrow it down, I'd have already ordered a case or journal cover.  But realizing that I don't get 387 votes...
1. anything in sky blue.  I LOVE that color, and since we only get 2 color choices per cover, I would want more blue
2.  Love the iris (purple & sky blue), 2nd choice daffodil (fern & saddle)
3. the peacock is stunning (sky blue & purple, or maybe red)
4. I also really like the DaVinci, its much more tailored/professional/manly/whatever... Chocolate and (what else?) sky blue 

Kim


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think it is wonderful that Oberon is giving us this opportunity to have input for the next new design and I like the new buttons!  My choices are:

Peacock - Sky Blue and Purple
Dragon Roost - Purple and Wine
Acanthus Leaf - Chocolate and Navy
Triskellion - Sky Blue and Wine

I love the new Sky Blue and the Wine is absolutely beautiful.

Thank you Patrizia and Oberon, you guys rock.


----------



## Maebnus (May 24, 2009)

*DaVinci*, please!! Black would be absolutely grand. Chocolate or Saddle would be nice too.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

1-Peacock, sky blue
2-Seaside, green (not fern), 
3-Triskellion, red or sky blue


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

Da Vinci in chocolate and or wine.
Peacock in sky blue


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

I echo Kindle Zen's choices peacock is my #1

Peacock in sky blue
Da Vinci in chocolate and or wine.


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

Peacock in sky blue
or
Da Vinci in saddle


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My choices:

Da Vinci in Black, Chocolate or Saddle 
Triskellion Knot in Black, Chocolate or Saddle
Greenman in Green or Chocolate


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

1. Seaside in Sky Blue
2. Waterfall in Sky Blue
3. Moon Goddess in Sky Blue

...Can you tell I like Sky Blue? 

And, to go off-topic for a moment, I like both the old buttons _and_ the new buttons! I feel bad that Oberon listened to their customers, went to what I'm sure was a great deal of trouble to craft coordinating buttons, and now people are saying they liked the old ones better.  Knowing that a lot of people liked the original button, though, is it possible for Oberon to offer an option for "classic" or "coordinating" buttons when making a purchase? I think letting a customer choose whichever button they wanted from the entire collection (like, putting a Hokusai Wave button on a Ginkgo cover) would be too much trouble, but the choice between _just_ the old buttons and the new would, I think, be a nice compromise for people who really preferred the old look.

For what it's worth, I'm looking at buying Hokusai Wave a second time (love that Sky Blue!), and I'd get the new button.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm also going to vote that Oberon starts offering more color choices on all of the covers, not just the 2 we're limited to now.


----------



## mebsers (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Acanthus - I think it would look good in wine.
2. Da Vinci - black (a little plain, but looks soft and less "out there" as another poster mentioned).


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

my vote is the roses in red!  and peacock in peacock


----------



## phykes203 (Jun 17, 2009)

Davinci in brown...hands down my favorite

Daffodil would be my second choice. Probably in a darker color since I'm not a "bright book" person.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

da Vinci in Black, chocolate, green
Triskellion Knot green


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the Acanthus leaf, Waterfall (in sky blue), and Moon Goddess

Truthfully, the only I am considering purchasing is the Hummingbirds in Sky Blue but I might change my mind! 

EllenR


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Edited to include picture... I looked for a picture of chocolate and then thought I'd share as I thought others that were interested in chocolate might like to know what it looks like too...I don't know if chocolate will be an option...just thinking...but I did find a way to post the picture from Oberon's website of a chocolate small journal










I also noticed that they have some other colors listed in the small journals that aren't listed in the large journals, for example, waterfall is offered in sky blue in the small journals. It isn't pictured in sky blue, but it is offered...some of the other pictures might show some of the designs we pick in the colors we might want...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

DaVinci - Black and Saddle


----------



## Becks (Feb 21, 2009)

Waterfall in sky blue
Daffodil in purple or sky blue
Greenman in any color really


I like the idea of the da Vinci one, I just don't love the actual design offered.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Water Dragon in Purple and some other color
Da Vinci in Wine and Purple 

I like Purple


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Does the topic need a poll?


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

DaVinci in black or saddle or chocolate
peacock in sky blue or purple
Mountain Pine in saddle or green


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd buy the Triskellion Knot in Sky blue for my Kindle 2!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Acanthus Leaf in green or sky blue
Moon Goddess in sky blue or purple


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the old and the new buttons, which are really the same buttons that are used on the journals.  The best of the "new" buttons are the round ones, in my humble opinion.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

jesspark said:


> And, to go off-topic for a moment, I like both the old buttons _and_ the new buttons! I feel bad that Oberon listened to their customers, went to what I'm sure was a great deal of trouble to craft coordinating buttons, and now people are saying they liked the old ones better.  Knowing that a lot of people liked the original button, though, is it possible for Oberon to offer an option for "classic" or "coordinating" buttons when making a purchase? I think letting a customer choose whichever button they wanted from the entire collection (like, putting a Hokusai Wave button on a Ginkgo cover) would be too much trouble, but the choice between _just_ the old buttons and the new would, I think, be a nice compromise for people who really preferred the old look.


I agree with this and I think it would be a great compromise. I don't ever remember that many people complaining about the original buttons but I do see alot of people complaining about these new ones.


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, so my two favorite colors are red and purple, in that order.

1) Hummingbird
2) Peacock
3) Iris

Just need to start saving my change.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

#1 Seaside in Sky Blue or Saddle
#2 Waterfall in Sky Blue or Fern
#3 Da Vinci in Wine or Saddle


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I second what mlewis78 said :
Love the Daffodil -- preferred colors:  sky blue and green (fern for me), I would be very tempted to buy it.

Other ones I like are Triskellion, large pine cones, and Thistle

I am very so-so about the Davinci, it is one of my least favorite, I am surprised so many people like it. What I don't like is there isn't enough stuff goin' on, looks empty to me.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Acanthus leaf - in saddle or fern green - would be my choice!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd vote for:
1. Waterfall in sky blue or green
2. Seaside in sky blue


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi there, thanks for taking this on!  I would love to see the following

Acanthus  in fern and red
ginko in fern and red
dafodill  what ever color. . . .

Can't wait to order mine.  Nancy


----------



## maebeMeri (May 13, 2009)

I love blue, so my picks would be:

Peacock -in Sky blue or navy
Water Dragon -in Sky blue
Moon Goddess -in Sky blue or navy
Acanthus -in Navy or black

I love the Iris design, but I'm not big on purple...but I also don't see it in sky blue or navy or other colors available. Hmmm... need more colors! lol


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Celtic Diamond - wine, green, chocolate
Double Celtic - wine, green, chocolate


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Do we know which one was the winner?  I didn't feel like trying to separate it all out and see which one was actually the winner.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> Do we know which one was the winner? I didn't feel like trying to separate it all out and see which one was actually the winner.


I was just about to ask this same question..how and when do we find out which cases are chosen? Do we just wait to see what oberon chooses on their website or will they update this thread?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I was wondering too.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Wondering three


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I Promise I will report back.. I have to compile all your info!! I will have it tomorrow at some point and I will post the results here.. this includes this board and an email blast I sent out to the beta testers of the orginal covers.  so all will be compiled.. dont worry I wont leave you in the dark.. and since I did not get to it today.. (BUSY DAY) I will put a post in tomorrow when the votes are final... 

I told becca I would seperate it out _  not to worry I will take care of you guys!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I Promise I will report back.. I have to compile all your info!! I will have it tomorrow at some point and I will post the results here.. this includes this board and an email blast I sent out to the beta testers of the orginal covers. so all will be compiled.. dont worry I wont leave you in the dark.. and since I did not get to it today.. (BUSY DAY) I will put a post in tomorrow when the votes are final...
> 
> I told becca I would seperate it out _ not to worry I will take care of you guys!


Thanks Patrizia I cannot wait to hear what cover and color wins


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The Davinci gets my vote...but I also liked the turtle!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I just saw this and am probably too late, but here are my choices:

Peacock in Sky Blue (edit:  or in Purple!)
Acanthus Leaf in Green
Triskellion Knot in Sky Blue

Thanks to Oberon for asking us!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops, I missed out on this but I'd like to see the Iris in purple!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you didnt miss out

THIS IS THE END OF THE LINE FOR VOTING.. lol. I am going to compile it all now... and get back to you .. PLEASE KNOW THIS DOES NOT MEAN THIS IS THE ONE THEY WILL GO WITH, but becca and I discussed this and think this maybe of merit to see what the users want .. okay gang here we go


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting the tally LOL

not sure why I'm covered already, literally LOL


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

took me a few hours.. and i have submitted my info to Becca and Don at  Oberon. .this is IN NO WAY TO INDICATE ITS THE WAY THEY WILL GO.. I did talk to Don and no suprise the #1 was Peacock in sky blue with DaVinci running a very close second in various colors. 

but between this board, multiple requests, email blasts etc we had 245 votes total!  lots of print outs.. LOL, but I wanted to make sure every vote counted.. now its in their hands.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Patrizia, both for taking the time and letting us know !


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

you printed out all the votes? Now that is dedication LOL


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

printed them out.. broke them down. into cover and color choices.. tallied them up.. and had 245 total.. 

it was just easier.. since I had you guys, the emails and the beta babes.. to print all of it out.. list it on my computer and just add them and check them off as I finished with each post. 

So many of you had more then one.  I wanted every vote in there.

otherwise something would have got missed.. did take alot of paper though.. LOL.. who knew that ONE page here was about five to print 

Since they couldn't decide (and ironically the one they were leaning toward only got three votes) I think they are happy to see the actual feeling of those that buy the covers and you guys get to participate.  When I suggested the idea to take it to the boards, they loved it and I offered to complile the info , which is fine.. its 100 degrees here today and I dont leave the house when its past 90 if I can help it, so I had time to do it


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Neo said:


> Thank you Patrizia, both for taking the time and letting us know !


Yup, thanks Patrizia!

Kim


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

So can you tell us which one they were thinking about ?


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Patrizia, what were the top 5 designs and colors? And which one was Oberon considering that received only three votes? Thanks again!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

there were a ton of them.. but the one they were leaning towards was Fluer De Lis (I probably butchered that spelling) but it only got three votes... (and two from the same person in two colors) 

the top designs in the survey was Peacock in sky blue hands down, then Davinci was after that , it was a toss between saddle and black but that one is harder to make.. third was Acanthus Leaf, the colors were a toss up.. followed by Triskillion knot, again lots of variety on the colors.

not sure which we they are going to go at this point..the peacock or the davinci, they may go for another look but those were the top two..

let you know as things progress


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I was one of the three votes for Fleur de Lis (in red). I don't think their photo online in the dark wine does the pattern justice. But I've seen it in red elsewhere and it's stunning. I guess that will just have to be my portfolio pattern since it doesn't sound likely as a Kindle cover now. I've already decided on a Ginkgo in Fern for my K2... but if they also offer either the Fleur de Lis or Triskellion I might have to seriously consider yet another one! What an addiction this is!


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

You are not kidding... I have already ordered one, waiting for the Red Ginko and now they wanted input for another cover?  I really like the Triskilion (sp), but darn - I agonized over the two I decided upon (after lusting after Avenue of Trees and Forest in Fern ... Like, forever)... GAH.. and they wanted me to decide between more LOL

If I were independently wealthy, I would just purchase one of each and take myself out of my misery.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> there were a ton of them.. but the one they were leaning towards was Fluer De Lis (I probably butchered that spelling) but it only got three votes... (and two from the same person in two colors)
> 
> the top designs in the survey was Peacock in sky blue hands down, then Davinci was after that , it was a toss between saddle and black but that one is harder to make.. third was Acanthus Leaf, the colors were a toss up.. followed by Triskillion knot, again lots of variety on the colors.
> 
> ...


I wish they would do both the peacock and the davinci .


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG if they make the peacock in blue I will HAVE to buy it!! I am so glad it won. Thanks for compiling it all Patrizia.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Anne said:


> I wish they would do both the peacock and the davinci .


I second that. Although I do not need another cover LOL

I want the Peacock journal anyway.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just wish they offered more colors for the various designs. I really would like Sun in purple.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

This is not about need.. LOL..


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> This is not about need.. LOL..


That is true. I may not need it but I want it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Patrizia, for doing all of this.  

I was wondering if they sell a lot of journals since they offer many colors in them.  Have they ever mentioned which item they sell the most of?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

actually they do sell quite a few journals.. it was the core of the business before Kindle and they still do quite a bit of it. not sure what the best sellers are, but I can always ask


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That's OK Patrizia.  I just meant that I wondered which item they sold most of and from what you say, it's the journals.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am sure they sell a decent amount of Kindle covers, otherwise they would not offer the variety that they do and invest in the new plates and buttons and the like. I doubt that the Kindle covers are their number one seller. The number of Kindle owners is growing but it is still a pretty small number and only a small percentage of Kindle owners are buying an Oberon cover. An even smaller percent are buying multiple covers. I think most of those folks are hanging out on this board but it is still a small number. (grins)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

ProfCrash is right

, THey are known for the journals and leather goods, I misunderstoood your question.. I thought you meant which design.. sorry about that

But they have had alot of this stuff for years, and many fans of their products

the Kindle covers is a new road for them and though I am not sure which one sells more its an interesting question... I will ask her


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

AH shucks, I was hoping enough people loved the daffodil that it would be picked. I was going to sell my current Oberon cover and buy a new one. It is for the best that I wasn't tempted. I couldn't decide on color anyway, Fern probably cos I love the sky blue, but blue dafffodils?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Jean

just remember they have NOT made a decision yet


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ugh, the suspense is killing me LOL


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Jean
> 
> just remember they have NOT made a decision yet


Any idea on when their choice will be publicized?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I thought I would put my two cents worth in even if the choosing is over.  I absolutely hate the old buttons on the Kindle covers. The newer buttons on the Kindle covers are better, but still not great.  I love the buttons on the Journals.  That may be the only way I will buy an Oberon cover for my DX.  It will get expensive if I have to buy an Amazon cover first so I can use the Oberon Journal.

Absolutely love the Red Ginko Journal with The Ginko button.  Gorgeous!
luvshihtzu


----------

